# Down south offload



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know it is a ways off, I got an email from them yesterday and on new years they are having BIG SMO at there place. We might go it will be different from all the new years parties.
Anybody thinking about this?


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

I got the email too, I'll be there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not on their Facebook or anything so havnt gotten an email, but depending on whether or not we attempt River Run at the end of the year then I may consider DSO. I have yet to even go to that place, I always ride the old side. I know Big SMO was out there a few months ago and some of my friends went and said it was a blast.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You need to try it out it is a pretty cool place. I might try to go out there Saturday it has been awhile since the last time we went somewhere to ride other than around the house.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if you decide to go down there sat call me, I should have my brute back together by then, only thing it lacks from being able to be started and movable is hook up the pod, reinstall the handlebars and mount everything back on them, put the tierods on, and hook up/mount the radiator

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I will call you if we decide to go.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well River Run is out for me. I'm thinking that myself and TexasDad will probably come out there and ride with yall saturday if everything goes as planned. I wanted to see if you'd mind bringing your computer so we can toy with my programmer a bit? I'm going to go ahead and put the muzzy back on without the header wrap and want to get rid of some heat with extra fuel 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^Don't be surprised if you get a few blisters riding in shorts FRN.:34: Actually starting to like the hot exhaust, hepls you stay warm now that it's cold. Might go this weekend to try out the new pink/black combo that i finally got in.:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nah mine dont get hot enough for blisters unless its 100+ outside and we ride really slow over long distances. Much as I play in the water I rarely feel any heat lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

me and a couple buddys went there a couple weeks ago its a nice place to ride.i might have to go there for new years


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My other half told me last night that we WILL be going to River Run for New Years....thats both of our favorite place to ride. My job let me know last week that beginning tomorrow (Monday) I will no longer be working rotating shift work......they are putting me on straight days Mon-Fri 7-4:30 for the remainder of the year and possibly for a short period into next year, which means I now have every weekend off between now and then so I will definitely make a ride a DSO at least once before the years end just to see what its like, I don't really think I'll like it because I'm a hard core water rider (I should have webbing between my toes lmao) and from what my little brother and several other people have told me they just don't have much water riding out there. But if a decent group gets together and goes it will still be fun.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ummm will be trying to go to DSO new years. I would rather go to River Run but my ole truck is giving me a few problems n i dont trust it going that far. Plus work is slowing down n etc.... Should be out there thought. I miss the cold winter nite riding with the occasional nite fires along the trails lol...

Away from home using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We will be at dso on the 3rd in the Jeep.. Contemplating bringing one of the bikes as well... 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We are going to dso tomorrow for the afternoon they open at noon


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like myself and FilthyRedneck and our other halves, and more in the group will be headed to DSO for new years. Not sure of exact details; FilthyRedneck would know more


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.276032,-94.242944


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

TexasDAD said:


> Looks like myself and FilthyRedneck and our other halves, and more in the group will be headed to DSO for new years. Not sure of exact details; FilthyRedneck would know more
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


That's good might be able to meet a few of y'all out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> That's good might be able to meet a few of y'all out there.


Do you have any idea what they charge when there are events going on like this? From what I've heard I could probably ride at River Run for what DSO charges when they have a band out there....if this is truly the case then we will probably go to Dirt Road (Outlaws) and ride the old side for $5 each.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

^ when they had their last event I think labor day it cost me $35 for one bike and two people. On just a regular weekend out there it cost me $25.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well we will have at least 4 bikes and 4 riders....maybe more. $20 for us all to ride the old side, sounds better. Not that I'm too cheap, but I just dont think DSO offers the trails I'm looking to ride, and as far as the band goes....I'm going to ride, if I want to hear music I'll turn on the radio on the other half's brute lol. I guess it will depend on who all decides to go with us and what the majority wants to do.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^Same thing I say, for 2 people with 2 quads it's $30:bigeyes: Old 90 is $5 a person, so that would be $10 with 2 quads and you can use the $20 you saved, on gas because brutes guzzle it down quick.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> ....I'm going to ride, if I want to hear music I'll turn on the radio on the other half's brute lol. I guess it will depend on who all decides to go with us and what the majority wants to do.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


:agreed: and I can vouch for the that radio.. but i like to here vroom vroom the whole time :bigok:


----------

